

China pneumonic plague death toll rises, 100000 people town sealed off - yu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8182734.stm

======
yu
Article/story box:

    
    
      * Bubonic plague is spread by flea bites or contact with infected animals
      * Pneumonic plague, caused by the same bacterium, can spread between humans [directly, without flea/animal]
      * Pneumonic plague, affecting the lungs, can kill within 24 hours
      * Almost all cases curable if diagnosed in time

------
idlewords
10+k, not 100k

